# Fran Vazquez?



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Does Orlando still hold his rights? He was your lottery pick a couple years back. Is there any plans of him comming to the NBA anytime soon?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I believe because he was a first round pick, the Magic hold his rights forever, unless they trade him. As to whether he is coming over soon, no one knows, but it's not looking good.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think Fran "*****" Vasquez will get a very welcoming reception.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

As sad as it sounds I must say he DID make right choice. When I first saw him Iwasn't impressed with him but at the moment I really like him he is tough, pysical and has nice skillset. So you **** up with drafting him but he is good player.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

This gets asked every summer. No, he's not coming. Yes, we will hold his rights. Basically we drafted a few papers with Fran's name on it and some bad publicity. He has zero trade value.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

lw32 said:


> This gets asked every summer. No, he's not coming. Yes, we will hold his rights. Basically we drafted a few papers with Fran's name on it and some bad publicity. He has zero trade value.


werd... well put.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

anybody remember the "next great PG in the NBA", milos vujanic... whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

How old is he now, and do ya'll ever see him coming?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Enigma said:


> I believe because he was a first round pick, the Magic hold his rights forever, unless they trade him.


I think the deal with situations like this is that as long as the team offers him a contract, they retain the rights.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Coming over this year? Highly unlikely. I think he signed a four year deal overseas so I wouldn't expect even a chance of him coming over until that deal runs out.

I disagree that he has zero trade value though. Given the right team, Fran might more strongly consider coming over. Like a San Antonio, Dallas, Phoenix ... so there are possibilities, however unlikely. More likely he'd just be a throw-in pot sweetener in some deal if dealt.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Coming over this year? Highly unlikely. I think he signed a four year deal overseas so I wouldn't expect even a chance of him coming over until that deal runs out.
> 
> I disagree that he has zero trade value though. Given the right team, Fran might more strongly consider coming over. Like a San Antonio, Dallas, Phoenix ... so there are possibilities, however unlikely. More likely he'd just be a throw-in pot sweetener in some deal if dealt.


These teams would no doubt realize this and use it against us in any negotiation. They know Fran isn't likely to ever step on the court for us. He has no use for us, no value. Thus, if the Spurs sat down to negotiate trading for Vazquez they know he has no value to us. His value in a trade would probably be a late 2nd rounder or some cash. That's it.

I don't think we'll ever see him over here. If he were to come over he's bound to a rookie contract, his salary overseas is already higher than what we can offer him. In 4 years obviously his salary will be more. I can't see him taking a big paycut to play for us in the future. He doesn't seem motivated to play in the NBA, which would be the only plausible reason for him coming over.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

lw32 said:


> These teams would no doubt realize this and use it against us in any negotiation. They know Fran isn't likely to ever step on the court for us. He has no use for us, no value. Thus, if the Spurs sat down to negotiate trading for Vazquez they know he has no value to us. His value in a trade would probably be a late 2nd rounder or some cash. That's it.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever see him over here. If he were to come over he's bound to a rookie contract, his salary overseas is already higher than what we can offer him. In 4 years obviously his salary will be more. I can't see him taking a big paycut to play for us in the future. He doesn't seem motivated to play in the NBA, which would be the only plausible reason for him coming over.


I still think that one of the few trades you can do with Fran is a swap with Spurs (with Spurs giving Luis Scola draft rights for him), since Scola won't come over to play for them, as it seems.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I think the deal with situations like this is that as long as the team offers him a contract, they retain the rights.


You don't have to offer a contract, only draft. I'm pretty sure no contract has to be offered in order to retain rights.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Just read that Vazquez is interested in joining Orlando this summer on hoopshype.com. I don't know the details since the article is in Spanish.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> Just read that Vazquez is interested in joining Orlando this summer on hoopshype.com. I don't know the details since the article is in Spanish.


I read something a few days ago that he had said he was definitely still interested in coming over and didn't know if it would be this year or next. Interesting. If Otis could lock him into coming over this season, which I doubt, might free up Orlando to make a move in getting Lewis involving Darko. Although that would be dangerous since no one knows what Fran can really do.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I think the organization pretty much moved on from the Vazquez blunder. In the off chance he comes over, I`m sure the organization would welcome him with open arms, but I think that it`s more then appropriate to consider him a wasted 1st rounder.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> I think the organization pretty much moved on from the Vazquez blunder. In the off chance he comes over, I`m sure the organization would welcome him with open arms, but I think that it`s more then appropriate to consider him a wasted 1st rounder.



I don't think that is true. There was an article on him recently. He said they still talk regularly and that the organization still often checks up on him to see how he is doing. I think they are still definitely planning on getting him over here somewhere. And Fran is saying he does still want to come, for whatever that is worth.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> I don't think that is true. There was an article on him recently. He said they still talk regularly and that the organization still often checks up on him to see how he is doing. I think they are still definitely planning on getting him over here somewhere. *And Fran is saying he does still want to come, for whatever that is worth.*



Somehow, I can`t trust Fran on his word.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> Somehow, I can`t trust Fran on his word.


True .. but Fran had a reason to be untruthful before. Get himself drafted and a fat overseas contract. But there is no bonus to him to be stating now he still wants to come over so it just might be true.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> True .. but Fran had a reason to be untruthful before. Get himself drafted and a fat overseas contract. But there is no bonus to him to be stating now he still wants to come over so it just might be true.


There is incentive for him to state he still wants to come over. Three words: big contract extension.


----------

